# Little video of what we do



## DaveHawk (Mar 22, 2017)

A lot of people ask what I do, Informative video that my wife wife says she likes LOL 
I'm not much for being in front of the camera. I want to tank to Mod's an El for their thumps up on allowing me to share with you all what my shop does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 7 | Way Cool 10 | Informative 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 22, 2017)

Very cool, David! That was very interesting... looks like it requires a tremendous attention to detail and near infinite patience. What are the biggest challenges you come across?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 22, 2017)

Way Cool! Apprenticeships available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 22, 2017)

Great video. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 22, 2017)

If your willing to make the trip. :)

Mike Hill


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2017)

Very good video Dave, extremely interesting! I'm going to bet your attention to detail is a little better than mine...... Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2017)

David, thank you so much for sharing that video. What you do is truly an art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2017)

That was very cool! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 22, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> Very cool, David! That was very interesting... looks like it requires a tremendous attention to detail and near infinite patience. What are the biggest challenges you come across?



Some of the toughest work are fire damage pieces and we do get damage furniture that would normally go to the scrap yard but the customer wants to save it, and they willing to pay, we'll fix. The Swiss clock is finally cleaned now the restoration begins in painting , matching the red aged lacquer. just about all the work we do is getting overseen by my son. He's taken upon himself to make sure I don't over look something. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow.... that should be a much longer video. I want to see more...
Nice video too, very well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 22, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow.... that should be a much longer video. I want to see more...
> Nice video too, very well done.


My thoughts also. The husband and wife team and the director were really great. I also picked up a Turkey hunting farm from there next door neighbor in S. Md. We had a great day and they needed to come back for a morning to finish. 
Thanks Rip

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow I wanted to rate it way cool, great post ,informative , like and a few choices not yet available .
Awesome and beyond

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Wow I wanted to rat it way cool, great post ,informative , like and a few choices not yet available .
> Awesome and beyond


I just gave it 5 stars

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 26, 2017)

Dave - Thats an awesome video. I agree with Marc - I would have loved to see more. I thought it was well produced and very enjoyable. I don't know if you have any more but please don't hesitate to post them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2017)

Great video! Is it possible to stop by to see your operation? Chuck


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 27, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Great video! Is it possible to stop by to see your operation? Chuck



Chuck if your in the area , more then welcome to stop by.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 27, 2017)

This video was made right after my fire. We moved into a new shop. Pain med's still had a little grip on me from the knee replacement. The young made who made this video was a Naval Student. This video was for his finial grade. I'm proud to say he was the top student in his class.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2017)

David, I'm proud to say your one of ours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 27, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> David, I'm proud to say your one of ours.



Thank Greg. I very much enjoy being part of WB. I may disappear now and then , but it's only because I get extremely busy . Still trying to find time to get a lot of blanks together. That stuff has been on hold a couple of months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 27, 2017)

BTW the guy in the beginning of this video , Norby, his youngest brother and I have been best friends for 60 years. Norby started taking us hunting when we were about 9. One of the nicest men I've ever known.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

